# Took the next step....



## SDB777 (Mar 1, 2014)

As some of you may, or possibly may not know, I have had a small WoodMizer bandsaw mill in my backyard for a few years. I do a little custom milling for people that have come by with their own logs, and had quite a lot of very happy people driving away with beautiful lumber. And I still do quite a lot of milling for myself...it is still enjoyable to get the blanks I need for day-to-day stuff on the 'cheap'.



So I have decided to join the WoodMizer Pro Sawyer Network!
What does this mean? Simple, I am listed on their website as a place where the person that would like to see the 'ins-and-outs' of sawmill operation before purchasing one.....

The pay is about the same as being a moderator here.....but that isn't why I signed up anyway. I would like to be the one to share the experience with first timers/possible future sawyers, with the sense of amazement to see the fresh slab, flitch, or board come off the log laying there. The colors and grain structure can be truly out-of-this-world!!!


http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Milling%20logs/IMG_0605_zps4c43f5d0.jpg


I invite anyone that would like to learn, or 'whatnot' to come by(make sure I'm home first though)!!! There is absolutely no cost for this...none, nada!!!





BTW, you could even bring your own log(tell me first, so we can make sure it will be the right size)....
Thought I'd share.....



Scott (gotta love milling) B

Reactions: Like 7 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 1, 2014)

Nice....those boards are sweet looking. What do you do with your cutoffs/scrap?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Mar 1, 2014)

I didn't know you had to ask to be put on the list. I never did and I started getting calls a month or two after I got my mill. I still get calls occasionally.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 1, 2014)

great lookin set-up you got scott

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 1, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> Nice....those boards are sweet looking. What do you do with your cutoffs/scrap?



Burn 'em....
Really though, I haul most off to the chipper. Too much to burn.




Kevin said:


> I didn't know you had to ask to be put on the list. I never did and I started getting calls a month or two after I got my mill. I still get calls occasionally.




Here is the link: http://www.woodmizer.com/us/ResourceCenter/FindaCustomSawyer.aspx

You get the option to sign up for 'demos' or 'cutting'....




Scott (fun times) B


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 1, 2014)

Very cool Scott ! Good thing I don't live nearby tho, cuz I'd be there every day lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 1, 2014)

Wow, it's things like this that make me want to run out and buy a mill but I'm not quite sure where I'd put it.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 1, 2014)

Yes I've been aware of this marketing program since before I bought my mill. All I'm saying is that not everyone who _hasn't_ asked to be on the list has remained _off _the list. Fortunately I don't get many calls. Not that I mind. the first few years I liked having the occasional visitor. I'm just in a much different frame of mind about the whole idea of it and the practicality of it now. I don't have a negative attitude about it on the contrary I like helping get othrs into sawing, I just don't like doing this particular way any more. 

I don't think you're going to get many calls per year but you'll get some. I've gone what seems like 2 years before without any. Keep us updated how many you get. I'll also like t hear how you feel about it 10 years from now. 

Good on you for volunteering to help new blood get involved though.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 1, 2014)

I had never received a call from anyone saying they had contacted WoodMizer, and then been given my info....
Maybe it was the person you purchased the mill from giving out your information?

Probably won't get any calls...but I thought I would offer. The LT-10 isn't what I consider to be a big operation, more of a hobby mill(with big dreams)....then again I have put 30"+ Pignut Hickory logs on the bunk(you have to do a lot of flipping around with them to mill 'em though)-only 20" between the guides to use!
Then again, not everyone has the 'big bucks' to go out and pull a LT-40 home, and then some folks might not have the area to store that much mill? We'll see......


They did give me some paper(without explanation though)...maybe they will let me know what to do with it?
On a plus side....I figured up the total board footage since the beginning. Total: 23,750bFt(2yrs9-1/2mth)
(I know, you guys with the full-bore hydraulic stuff are probably giggling a little...but this is a 'manual mill' and I have no powered equipment to move anything here-it's all muscle powered)




Scott (my muscles are older now) B


----------



## Kevin (Mar 1, 2014)

"Small manual mill" is a deceiving term. You can push a LOT of lumber through that mill in a day. For no more than I saw I don't even need the mill I have 90% of the time. But when I bought it I was looking to produce volume more than eye candy. With the wood you harvest you don't need volume either. Don't ever think your operation is "lacking" because you don't have hydraulics and a big honking diesel hanging off the mill head. Your wood puts most volume operations to outright shame.

Once your back gets a few hundred thousand BF behind it though you might decide to start thinking about those hydraulics after all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 1, 2014)

Kevin said:


> "Small manual mill" is a deceiving term. You can push a LOT of lumber through that mill in a day. For no more than I saw I don't even need the mill I have 90% of the time. But when I bought it I was looking to produce volume more than eye candy. With the wood you harvest you don't need volume either. Don't ever think your operation is "lacking" because you don't have hydraulics and a big honking diesel hanging off the mill head. Your wood puts most volume operations to outright shame.
> 
> *Once your back gets a few hundred thousand BF behind it though you might decide to start thinking about those hydraulics after all.*




It already dreams about that.....and I have another B-day coming right around the corner too(chit, I feel older just thinking about it).



Scott (still fun though) B


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 1, 2014)

SDB777 said:


> Burn 'em....
> Really though, I haul most off to the chipper. Too much to burn.



I betcha some fool here would love to have a box full of em...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm pretty thorough though, most all you would be getting is bark....everything else is useable.

Unless it is pine tops from cutting lumber for barns and such......




Scott (sometimes even the rotted stuff gets used) B

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## gvwp (Mar 1, 2014)

SDB777 said:


> I had never received a call from anyone saying they had contacted WoodMizer, and then been given my info....
> Maybe it was the person you purchased the mill from giving out your information?
> 
> Probably won't get any calls...but I thought I would offer. The LT-10 isn't what I consider to be a big operation, more of a hobby mill(with big dreams)....then again I have put 30"+ Pignut Hickory logs on the bunk(you have to do a lot of flipping around with them to mill 'em though)-only 20" between the guides to use!
> ...


 

Wow. On the contrary Scott. I think that's an impressive amount of wood with an all manual mill. I know what kind of a pain those large logs are on my LT-70 so I can imagine doing it all manual. My hats off to you. I need to send in my paperwork to Woodmizer as I have now pushed through just over 1 million board feet through the 70. Its taken 7 years but its diesel and has full hydraulics with a chain turner. I would certainly hold my head high for using all muscle power to achieve your total.


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 2, 2014)

gvwp said:


> Wow. On the contrary Scott. I think that's an impressive amount of wood with an all manual mill. I know what kind of a pain those large logs are on my LT-70 so I can imagine doing it all manual. My hats off to you. I need to send in my paperwork to Woodmizer as I have now pushed through just over 1 million board feet through the 70. Its taken 7 years but its diesel and has full hydraulics with a chain turner. I would certainly hold my head high for using all muscle power to achieve your total.


 

Here I was thinking I was on the extreme low side of production....still think so.

Think one thing that really helps in moving large timber around is the height at which my mill is sitting....it's always about the height!
BTW, there are some days my muscle can't be held very high at all, in fact....I have coming dragging in the house with very little ambition to do anything else. Been so tired once, I couldn't open a beer



Scott (it's raining today...for now) B

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

